# 94 HB Auto-Tranny Issue



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

I have a 94 king cab Hardbody 4x4 V6 auto. My favorite vehicle I have ever owned. I needed to tow a newly purchased Jeep cj5 down the road a few miles so I had a friend of mine drive my nissan because someone had to steer and man the brakes in the Jeep and I didn't think my friend had the skills to do it. 

I don't know what happened while I was steering the Jeep but my Nissan tranny has never been the same since that day. Although I do all my own engine work etc I don't know a whole lot about the innerds of an automatic tranny. The tranny still runs strong. But when trying to shift while the engine rpm's are high I have to let off the accelerator a bit or the shift change jerks the truck pretty badly. 

I have driven cars with a slipping tranny and the problem doesn't feel like a true transmission slip. Someone mentioned to me that it might be a valve of some sort. I have put ten's of thousands of miles on the truck since the problem began and the problem has not gotten any worse. I'd like to fix it but really don't have the bucks for a full rebuild. If anyone has any suggestions I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd try changing the fluid first, then add an external, high-capacity trans cooler to your truck. The stock coolers clog up and kill the transmission. Don't use the stock cooler at ALL.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

Fluid and filter has been changed. I will most likely add the cooler as soon as I get the tranny issue fixed. Thanks for the suggestion ... I plan on hanging on to this truck for quite a few years.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

If no-one has any suggestions on what the problem might be, then can someone refer me to a good company for a rebuild kit.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope you're a tranny tech if you're hoping to rebuild a JATCO automatic on your own. These are some of the most complicated transmissions ever to enter the market.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem once I dig into to it. But once again, thanks for the tremendously useful info . . .


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Listen to 88. A transmission shop took mine apart 3 times before they got it working right. 

As a non-mechanic guess, I would say your towing put enough strain on the tranny to knock some gunk loose that is now in a valve or solenoid.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

*3 times huh? *Sounds about right.That’s exactly why I do my own work. 

I don’t like to let other’s play around with my toys. I don’t have much confidence in other’s work. Even the dealership service departments around here provide shady work, if they do the work at all. 

When I used to take my toys to “professional” mechanic’s they would always come back with dents, scratches, or other problems. Once, I had a 60K mile tune up done on another pick-up and I blew a head gasket the same week which I refuse to believe was simply a coincidence since the truck never missed a beat before they laid hands on it. 

So, instead of shelling out 1000+ dollars for a questionably rebuilt tranny I would much rather do it myself at half the price and learn a little something along the way.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Google it for rebuild kits. The 4-speed auto with lockup is the RE4R01A.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

So nobody has a reference for a good company that manufactures rebuild kits huh? 

If you don't have a good answer for someone what is the point of telling them to google it? 

I mean seriously, I asked if anyone knows of a good company for rebuild kits (emphasis on good) and someone tells me to google it. 

If you don't know or are incapable of being helpful then just let it go.

Anybody that is capable of finding this forum could think of googling it. 

BRAVO!


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

I got my manual tranny kit from driveline.com I believe. They sell kits for auto trannies as well.
If you want a GOOD kit (quoting you), go to the Nissan dealer. Factory parts are usually the best, although they are also the highest. 
I haven't rebuilt an auto tranny in at least 20 years, so I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help there. I can say that their manual trannies are extremely well designed and built, and I can rebuild a 5 speed in 5 hours.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

rdixiemiller said:


> I got my manual tranny kit from driveline.com I believe. They sell kits for auto trannies as well.
> If you want a GOOD kit (quoting you), go to the Nissan dealer. Factory parts are usually the best, although they are also the highest.
> I haven't rebuilt an auto tranny in at least 20 years, so I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help there. I can say that their manual trannies are extremely well designed and built, and I can rebuild a 5 speed in 5 hours.



RIGHT ON rdixiemiller. Thankyou for your suggestion. Glad to see someone tries to be helpful. 5 hours huh? That's good stuff. I got some advice from another forum on the actual rebuild process. I'll check out driveline.com. I'd like to do a bit of upgrading while I got the tranny cracked open. I'll see what they have to offer me. Thankyou!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

kor0000 said:


> So nobody has a reference for a good company that manufactures rebuild kits huh?


The main problem with finding a answer for your question is that very VERY few people even attempt to rebuild automatics...good on you for the attempt, I hope you succeed.



> If you don't have a good answer for someone what is the point of telling them to google it?
> 
> I mean seriously, I asked if anyone knows of a good company for rebuild kits (emphasis on good) and someone tells me to google it.
> 
> ...


You might be surprised at the number of people out there that are either unwilling or unable to find things for themselves. It happens all the time.

By the way, Googling gave me no less than 5 reputable companies to choose from on the first try. Whether you think they are "good" companies to buy from or not is entirely up to you. They are all major transmission parts suppliers and rebuilders, though. 

If nobody immediately pops up with the exact answer you want and someone simply suggests Googling it, you might try it once and see what happens, eh? Have a little patience.


----------



## kor0000 (May 8, 2008)

88pathoffroad said:


> The main problem with finding a answer for your question is that very VERY few people even attempt to rebuild automatics...good on you for the attempt, I hope you succeed.
> 
> You might be surprised at the number of people out there that are either unwilling or unable to find things for themselves. It happens all the time.
> 
> ...


When I put parts on my vehicles I prefer them to be *quality *parts. 

How would someone that doesn't normally work on tranny's know that the companies are *reputable*? Oh yeah, they wouldn't. 

And when you googled them did you just pass up the companies that state "we don't make quality parts here". If that's how you found good companies then I'll try that next time. 

I did state that I didn't know much about tranny innerds and I'm not going to just buy from the first company that pops up on google. *That's not too bright in my opinion. *

_"If nobody immediately pops up with the exact answer you want and someone simply suggests Googling it, you might try it once and see what happens, eh? Have a little patience."_

Patience? Aren't you cute. How about some C.S.?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

FYI, I'm not an "employee" of any sort, just a moderator. I do this for fun and you're definitely not helping. I tried to help, I was civil and non-agressive about it and you could have let it go. Chill.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

:lame:
You'll be lucky if anyone ever provides any useful info now. You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## glo (Jun 9, 2005)

KOR000 fyi 88 does know what he is talking about, you might want to take his advice 
he can be very helpful.


----------

